

Spring Is Dead to Me 💀 - laserlemon
http://www.collectiveidea.com/blog/archives/2015/02/04/spring-is-dead-to-me/

======
dracolytch
This is a common problem with a lot of these kinds of technologies... I've
worked with the .NET entity framework, as well as spring .net. What people
fail to really realize is that they are large, complex platforms which add a
lot of "magic" to your system, and often make them harder to debug and
maintain. Combined with the often steep learning curve, there is often very
little practical development speed increase in the long run.

